

An iOS App Marketing Strategy Guide - sylvainww
http://www.apptamin.com/blog/app-marketing-strategy/

======
interpol_p
I am unsure about the following suggestion (on naming your app):

> My suggestion would be to find a name that not only sounds good, but is also
> relatively explicit and contains a major keyword.

I have a fairly popular app out at the moment — it's name is simply a single
word.

A lot of competing apps use the "Name - Some Keywords" format in their iTunes
app name. I am hesitant to update my app to do the same because it feels
tacky.

Does this actually help customers find your app? Has it been shown to produce
a real difference in discovery?

~~~
sylvainww
How easily is your app found for your major keywords compared to these
competitors? If you're #1-#3, then maybe you don't need to change something
that is going well.

It is what most experts (the MobileDevHQ, Appcod.es, SearchMan SEO and App
Store Ranking peeps) recommend though. I tend to believe them, even if there
are definitely other factors in ranking well.

It doesn't have to be tacky, like a list of keywords. Maybe those few keywords
can make for a nice, short tagline?

~~~
interpol_p
Thanks for your reply.

I put the keywords in my app's keyword metadata section. My app shows up at
about #18 for the given key phrase (it's a two-word "key word").

My main concern is that people don't know what my app is about due to it not
being explained in the name. However, it is quite popular, so I am conflicted
about losing the simple branding in favour of a more SEO-heavy name.

That said: I have added a tagline to the upcoming update and will see if that
effects discovery.

~~~
jonjon34
If you don't make just a list of keywords, then I think you should go for the
more SEO-heavy name.

When searching and seeing the results on a device, if your current app name is
what comes first (it should be) then your potential users will mainly see
that. I think it's something like the 19 first characters that display on the
App Store before the "..."

------
gorkemcetin
I'm personally fond of push notifications. Notifications provide quite a high
spike when used timely and in a contextual manner.

~~~
mwidarto
Although I am agree with this, however soo many developer are abusing this to
the point where I think it is ridicilous. Soo many app now give you push
notification when the app has not been used for a while and I think that's
just as bad as spamming.

------
paulbel
A nicely put together guide, serving as a blueprint and a todo list at the
same time. Great work!

------
shanellem
Wow! This is awesome. Definitely an "ultimate guide" to app marketing.

